# Best options for install on the following



## mrhobbeys (Aug 30, 2011)

#1. 1992ish Compaq Armada 1505DM..... I have no way currently to make floppy disks. I am also wondering if this one is old enough to qualify needing NetBSD.

#2. 2001ish Dell Latitude 810- I have access to this machine via Ubuntu Over the internet. This is one I see as being a cool challenge. Any ideas on how to do it?
This machines sole purpose for existing is to provide my grandmother with cool screen savers, and me with a place to test new scripts and small programs. Since it is my testing ground for cool stuff like installing Ubuntu and FreeBSD how can I do it given the limitation? And yes I could go there with a liveCD and stick it in the drive but where is the fun in that?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2011)

#1 is a 200MHz Pentium MMX.  FreeBSD will run on it.  It may not be much fun, in the same way gnawing off your own leg isn't much fun.

#2 should be fine.  Remote installs can easily go wrong and require a road trip, but it does give me the opportunity to mention the best software name of the last decade, the Depenguinator.


----------



## mrhobbeys (Aug 30, 2011)

I have started using the Depenguinator, however I do not understand what step 6 is doing or how to edit the config file for step 4. I am going to install ssh on the ubuntu machine and use that for the first time to get a better grasp of how that works. So where can I find out more about these 2 things? I can copy the config file if needed so you can see what types of things it wants.

I am also concerned about the available ram on the machine it is only 256mb should I have downloaded the boot only disc rather than the disc1 for what I am going to try, or will it just not matter because we are moving it to a swap space? More important it will not matter that I have a gui to work with only that screensavers will run on the machine I assume that is possible on a 256mb machine, gui or no gui?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2011)

#1 could be more easily installed temporarily moving the hard drive to another system for installation.

My entire stock of knowledge of Depenguinator was used up in post #2.  256M is workable, but avoid "desktop environments" (KDE and GNOME).  xfce might be okay.  Add memory if you can.


----------

